# Cars



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Drive one; own one?


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I own mine. It is a 2002 Ford F250 4x4.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

I don't drive. Maybe soon though.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes my van is paid for.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes; fully paid for.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes, my '90 geo prizm hatchback with only one side mirror. Paid for a long time ago.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I own four licensed and insured vehicles and all of them are fully paid for.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I get to drive my mom's Toyota Echo whenever I'm in town.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

2001 Ford Focus, fully paid for.


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

2002 Saturn SL2, owned by Me.
2006 Mazda MX-5 Miata, owned by Mazda (leased).

-Ryan


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

A 1998 Chevy Lumina lemon that I bought from a "Friend" for 4K...I didn't expect a Rolls for that price, but I think he lied to my face when it said that it had no problems that he knew of...And he keeps bugging me to buy a house with him...If your financially well off, best friend of 25 years would screw you over on a 4K car, what would he be prepared to do to you on a 300K house..
And he wonders why I tell him no.... :fall That being said, I have only had one new car in my life (bought and paid for by myself) which I loved and kept for 15 years until it could no longer pass an inspection test...It had about 65K miles on it, but age takes a toll as well...I like a car that is cheap and reliable, that you don't have to panic about when it goes over a pothole or gets a ding...then I don't really need much of a car as most of my driving is within a five mile radius...If I had a 30 mile commute then obviously a much better car would be necessary..800 dollars a year on car insurance for a car that is valued at most, 2K....Gotta love MA...That is with no collision or comprehensive, and being a class 9 driver with no accidents or tickets....Though I do keep my optional bodily injury and damage to property sections high to protect my financial assets...Most insurance companies don;t want to do business in Ma. because the state sets their rates, and all the lobbies like towing and glass influence the laws and rates too...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

1996 Camry. It's got four wheels, a couple of pedals, and it gets me places somehow. Perfect!


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I paid off my first ever car, a 2001 Dodge Neon ES, which I bought new a year ago last March. I was proud of myself. Three weeks later, someone rear-ended me on the highway because they were gawking at another accident and that was the end of that.

Fortunately, my grandmother sold me her car, a 2003 Saturn Ion 3. I got an excellent deal, since she is my grandmother and all, and paid it off immediately. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Never driven a car in my life.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

My husband and I have a 2004 PT Cruiser & 2007 Toyota Tacoma 4x4. Own both outright.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yup, paid in full.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I have a 2006 Subaru Impreza 2.5i wagon.

I think the car shares a little bit of my personality: Little. Totally unassuming, but can do a little bit of everything really well--and responds well when pushed to the limit.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes - I own 1/6 of my car as of this week! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

2001 Mustang, fully paid for.

My daddy bought it for me, does that count?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I had a rental Mustang when I was in California. You can't beat driving in Southern California with the top down.

I have a 1995 Saturn SC2. I like it and it still works really well. I get about 32 mpg still.  And I can do about all of my own work on it.

I'm waiting until the big car companies come out with another electric or alternative fueled car before I get a new one. I wouldn't mind a convertible either.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

So do I get the oldest car award?


----------



## NeedleInTheHay (May 20, 2007)

I have a 97 Camry and I paid cash for it from my friend.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I don't drive any car... =(


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

2006 black Grand Cherokee Limited 5.7L Hemi. It's my leased baby


----------



## geeky (Jan 12, 2007)

I don't even have a license.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I drive my parent's delicious Chrysler LHS. It's a friggin boat (which I consider to be a good thing).


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

I drive my grandparents '96 toyota avalon.


----------

